# BU Mugar Library Security Mgr.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Security Manager, Mugar Library, Security (3941/J2016)
Institution:
*Boston University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/20/2016

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full Time

Manage the Mugar Security Department; Responsible for the safety of patrons and employees, and for the security of the physical contents of Mugar Memorial Library (archives, book collections, computers, etc); Secondary responsibility is for security for Mugar's associated branches and the Law Library that is partially located In Mugar.
*
Required Skills:*

Three to five years of Security experience; Master's degree preferred; Bachelor's degree required; previous supervisory experience required.
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
http://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/submit.cfm?fuseaction=app.dspjob&jobid=299656&


----------

